# probleme de son sur mon ipad



## copernic860 (1 Avril 2015)

bonjour a tous voila, j’ai je pence fait une mauvaise manipulation sur mon ipad car je n'es plus de son, sauf lorsque je branche un casque et le hp n’est pas griller non plus car il émet du son lorsque je fait certain réglage.
alors j'ai regarde une solution sur le net rien trouver de probant et je suis tomber sur ce forum ou je l’espère vous pourrez m'aider.
merci d’avance a tous.
je l'ai déjà redémarrer plusieurs fois réinitialiser tous les réglages rien ne ce passe
lorsque je suis sur la page d'acceuille et que je monte ou descend le volume la petit fenêtre grise apparait bien mais pas les petit carre blanc qui monte et qui descende celon le volume que l'on souhaite..... voila  A L'AIDE.......


----------

